# How to clean mold out of Camelback



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello,

I don't know wich forum category to post this in but my Camelback water pouch and lines have developed mold! it has been a while since I have used it last but I am going to start to use it and dug it out of the closet and saw there was mold in it. Any suggestions on how to clean it all out?

Thanks


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/fix/cleaning-hydration-pack.htm


----------



## tnickols (May 24, 2008)

camelbak makes a special tablet to clean the resevroir (here:tablets) 
and also a full kit that has the tabs and brush(here: kit


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

You don't clean it...just buy a new bladder.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

denture cleaner works just as well......even clorox and water...but clean throughly afterwards....get a pipe cleaner for tubes


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Like SMT said, for Mold specifically, Clorox and water works great because the bleach kills the mold first and disenfects the rest of it. Remember though, bleach is super powerful so the concentration is like 1 tablespoon to a gallon or something like that. Then, Camelback makes a brush specifically for the tube because its narrow and spring/stretchy. Btw, if you use the bleach method, just remember to thoroughly rinse it out after.


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

My favorite fix is like SMT says, denture cleaner. That's all the Camelback tabs are and they're 1/2 the price.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Efferdent tabs work well in the bladder, then run the ends of the hose under really hot tap water to soften them, then pull off the the hose from the bladder, and the mouthpiece from the hose. After the hose is off, you can run a piece of dental floss through the hose, feed it through while running water through it, it'll go right through. Then tie a cotton ball to the floss and pull it through the hose to clean the hose.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

I concur with the suggestions on using the Camelbak brush kit and Chlorine in some form for disinfection.

Once you get it cleaned out, use the Camelbak reservoir dryer to make sure that it dries out. Leaving water in either the bladder proper or the hose is a sure recipe for getting nasty stuff to grow in your Camelbak.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

One tip. Once you get it clean, keep it in the freezer, and no gunk will grow. All I do is rinse my bladder out after a ride and throw it in the freezer.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a tip. Ditch the crappy Camelback reservoir and buy yourself a nice MSR one. Sorta spendy but well worth that scrilla.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

oldskoolbiker said:


> One tip. Once you get it clean, keep it in the freezer, and no gunk will grow. All I do is rinse my bladder out after a ride and throw it in the freezer.


Awesome tip!! I never thought to do that. Thanks!


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*freezer*



oldskoolbiker said:


> One tip. Once you get it clean, keep it in the freezer, and no gunk will grow. All I do is rinse my bladder out after a ride and throw it in the freezer.


ditto...
been using the same bladder for ~4 years


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I found that putting the bladder in the freezer made it taste weird. I honestly never clean mine, and store it in a dark location most of the time. I rinse it out but rarely do much more than that.


----------



## flman (Sep 24, 2008)

oldskoolbiker said:


> One tip. Once you get it clean, keep it in the freezer, and no gunk will grow. All I do is rinse my bladder out after a ride and throw it in the freezer.


Ditto, mine are in the fridge for daily use, and the freezer for long term storage.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Use bleach and water. The only thing that really kills the mold effectively that you would be able to drink out of afterward. Use mixture mentioned above and rinse well. Also the freezer method mentioned above is perfect. It never made mine taste weird and if it did I think a Arm&Hammer box in the freezer would solve that too. 

Having said that, I would just replace the bladder if it got to that point.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Mine's starting to get bad. I have the pipe-cleaner kit from Performance, and it works pretty well. The tablets are okay but you'll want to let them sit for a while, and then rinse your bladder out a few times a day for 2-3 days. Otherwise your water will taste like Chlorine.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Listerine baby... that way I'm smellin minty fresh for the misses when I get home, along with all those behind me on the trail.


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

I rise mine after a ride and hang it on a cloths hanger. I stick the end of the hanger into the filler opening and try to keep the bladder fully opened so it will dry completely. Hose is cheap enough to replace every year of two, they sell it by the foot at my LBS.

I'm going to have to try the freezer technique though. Great tip guys.

Sorry, just realized this doesn't help with an existing mold problem, but I think it helps to prevent mold in the first place.


----------



## nautilus (Apr 26, 2008)

Lime/lemon juice mixed with baking powder is my favorite cleaner. 

Keep in mind that if mold's growing chances are that you've left something behind for it to eat. 
If you put any kinda juice or anything with sugar in it make sure you clean it right after your ride or mold will develop quickly.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Just buy a new one once / year.

If anybody wants to clean my old one its theirs for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Grizzlyman (Aug 25, 2009)

nautilus said:


> Lime/lemon juice mixed with baking powder is my favorite cleaner.
> 
> Keep in mind that if mold's growing chances are that you've left something behind for it to eat.
> If you put any kinda juice or anything with sugar in it make sure you clean it right after your ride or mold will develop quickly.


. 
Nautilus is right on the lemon juice and baking soda mix..it works great. Do the bleach first to kill your mold though.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Just add a pint of vodka to your water. Tthat'll keep the mold from froming, and it'll give you a confidence boot as well.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha I got it now thanks guys.


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

i use baking soda and hot water, that works great i think its even cheaper then denture tablets


----------

